# oi oi girlies!



## fizzerbird (Jul 30, 2008)

Get yer votes in on here for girly meet up and make it in da midlands...ya know ya wanna!


http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=258744

Where's Aqua?

x


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 31, 2008)

Are there no females in this neck of the woods then?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 1, 2008)

What have you done with all yer women!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 1, 2008)

*helps fizzer look for the midlands women*


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm seriously concerned strumps...not a peep.

Do they gag their women folk in this part of the UK? Are the menfolk not happy about their females partaking of frivolous behaviour with their neighbouring sisters?

hmmmmm


----------



## baldrick (Aug 1, 2008)

I voted on the thread 

dunno where everyone else is though.

*looks under sofa cushions*


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 1, 2008)

Yay!!!!


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 1, 2008)

*Notifies the media about Disappearing women in the Midlands*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## moomoo (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 2, 2008)

moomoo said:


>



Don't look sad missy moomoo...build it and they will come


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 2, 2008)

Yep moomoo....fizzy is right 
It will happen


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 2, 2008)

*adopts manly voice*

"No women here"


----------



## obanite (Aug 2, 2008)

bikergrrl's got no interweb at the moment, she's still around though


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 4, 2008)

obanite said:


> bikergrrl's got no interweb at the moment, she's still around though



Tip her the wink, give her nod or whatever the whatever...let her know we wanna meet up!


----------



## moose (Aug 4, 2008)

It's the Oi Oi - no one up here knows what you're talking about 
Try 'Ey Up! or something.....


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 4, 2008)

*Ayup*

ah should av thowt abaht 'a'!


----------



## obanite (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm sure she'll understand that... I've learnt so much midlandish lingo from 'er...


----------



## bikergrrl (Aug 8, 2008)

Yup, I gave you a crash course on Midlands slang for having a temper tantrum the other day.

But I realised my grievous  error in forgetting "having a flamin'/screamin' ab dab"...


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 10, 2008)

bikergrrl said:


> Yup, I gave you a crash course on Midlands slang for having a temper tantrum the other day.
> 
> But I realised my grievous  error in forgetting "having a flamin'/screamin' ab dab"...



ooooh we say that here as well!


----------

